# Annual Summer BBQ tomorrow



## na na (Jul 25, 2014)

Every year for the past 6 years my wife and I host a giant BBQ.  First year it started out small.  Maybe 15-20 people.  But now, 6 years later, it has grown in popularity, and we are expecting somewhere between 40-60 people.  I'll have 3 smokers going tomorrow for the first time.  On the menu is St Louis Cut Ribs, a whole turkey, 6lb pork butt for pulled pork, smoked baked beans, smoked chicken wings, and smoked mac & cheese, along with the normal burgers/dogs/pasta salad, etc...  Stocked up on about $300.00 worth of alcohol as well.  I'll be up by 5AM to get the smokers going, and looking forward to it!!! hahaha!!!    Happy smoking all!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 26, 2014)

We want to see all the happy faces of family and friends with bellies full of your smoked and grilled delights!  Okay, you can skip their faces and bellies and just show what you smoked.   

Congrats on creating such a fun tradition for all those people.  Let us know how it went!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

Na Na said:


> Every year for the past 6 years my wife and I host a giant BBQ.  First year it started out small.  Maybe 15-20 people.  But now, 6 years later, it has grown in popularity, and we are expecting somewhere between 40-60 people.  I'll have 3 smokers going tomorrow for the first time.  On the menu is St Louis Cut Ribs, a whole turkey, 6lb pork butt for pulled pork, smoked baked beans, smoked chicken wings, and smoked mac & cheese, along with the normal burgers/dogs/pasta salad, etc...  Stocked up on about $300.00 worth of alcohol as well.  I'll be up by 5AM to get the smokers going, and looking forward to it!!! hahaha!!!    Happy smoking all!!


Just a suggestion, very soon you are going to reach a point with your annual party to need a helpping hand. MY Pop's last "Yearly Pig Roast" had over 300 people. People were flying in from California! He had an acre next to the party pavillion full of RV's, all his family showed up, and they are about the equivalent to Texas hillbillys. Pop killed and had hogs butchered smoked 'em, and Mom did all the finger foods and sides (and farmed alot out to friends and family). She finially put her foot down and said, This is the end, you can have your party but take it some where else and hire a catarer.  That was the last year.

Its a load of fun, its all your friends, your bride is onboard, just don't let it get outta hand or if so make sure and hire help. Not buddies, hire pros or very soon it will no longer be fun for everyone.

I did a yearly party, written puzzle invitations, a whole chicken house of birds on the pits. Mac & cheese, beans and potato salad. They too got out of hand before long too. I had the sheriffs deputies parking cars!

Enjoy the party man, they are great, just either put a cap on those you can invite or get pro help. I can hear you now saying, but you don't understand. We enjoy it. <Chuckles>

I can't smoke tomorrow,, so get some pictures so I can see some good eats.

Bon Chance!


----------



## disco (Jul 27, 2014)

I would like to point out that with that many guests, one more won't be noticed. Where did you say you lived?

Disco


----------



## gabissmokeshack (Aug 5, 2014)

that's how it starts, a least it did for me.


----------

